# So Excited



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I want to post this here because I know that you guys are the only people who can understand just how huge and incredible this is for someone who has dp. I am buying my own house! I cannot begin to explain the joy of that accomplishment to you. 6 months ago I was convinced that I would probably have to live the rest of my life in a group home for mentally ill people because my dp was so severe that I couldn't function. And here I am, recovered enough and strong enough to be completely self sufficient. It literally is the best feeling in the world. When I first got dp I was reduced to a completely helpless mess. I had it so severely that I couldn't stand moving or talking to anyone. I stopped eating, stopped bathing, laid in bed in the dark all day long freaking out. And I was sure that my life had been changed forever. That something like having a job or having my own apartment, driving a car, taking care of my kids, was something I absolutely couldn't handle. And for a time, it definitely wasn't. But here I am, taking care of my kids by myself, buying my own house, and not feeling the least bit overwhelmed. I feel completely back in my own body, confident in who I am, and able to handle life without any issues. It's just......amazing. I am so thankful for the opportunity an hope that this will give me the safe haven I need to recover completely.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm so happy for you Valleygirl. It is so great to hear that someone can go from severe DP/DR to where you are now. That is incredible.

Keep up the progess!

- Jayden


----------



## Edis (Sep 9, 2011)

I think your a miracle to yourself i used to be like that 5 months ago until i realised what it was sometimes it is terrible to normal things but
We can all still do them

Regards mark


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Jayd said:


> I'm so happy for you Valleygirl. It is so great to hear that someone can go from severe DP/DR to where you are now. That is incredible.
> 
> Keep up the progess!
> 
> - Jayden


Just wanted to second that. So pleased for you. Keep taking those positive steps!


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

juhuuuuuuu! i am glad for you, especially because the last news i heard were bad. keep going!! you are strong!


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

That is sooooo completely awesome! I remember when you were so overwhelmed dealing with your exs etc! This definitely gives me hope that things can change and will change







Congratulations!



ValleyGirl83 said:


> I want to post this here because I know that you guys are the only people who can understand just how huge and incredible this is for someone who has dp. I am buying my own house! I cannot begin to explain the joy of that accomplishment to you. 6 months ago I was convinced that I would probably have to live the rest of my life in a group home for mentally ill people because my dp was so severe that I couldn't function. And here I am, recovered enough and strong enough to be completely self sufficient. It literally is the best feeling in the world. When I first got dp I was reduced to a completely helpless mess. I had it so severely that I couldn't stand moving or talking to anyone. I stopped eating, stopped bathing, laid in bed in the dark all day long freaking out. And I was sure that my life had been changed forever. That something like having a job or having my own apartment, driving a car, taking care of my kids, was something I absolutely couldn't handle. And for a time, it definitely wasn't. But here I am, taking care of my kids by myself, buying my own house, and not feeling the least bit overwhelmed. I feel completely back in my own body, confident in who I am, and able to handle life without any issues. It's just......amazing. I am so thankful for the opportunity an hope that this will give me the safe haven I need to recover completely.


----------

